# Slingbox



## karissa (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi we are thinking of moving to our villa in Zakynthos and would really like to have all the sky channels we have in the UK but without having to have a dish the size of a postcode, has anyone got, tried or heard if the slingbox is any good. Kae


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

karissa said:


> Hi we are thinking of moving to our villa in Zakynthos and would really like to have all the sky channels we have in the UK but without having to have a dish the size of a postcode, has anyone got, tried or heard if the slingbox is any good. Kae


I am sure slingbox is OK, but you do have to maintain the broadband connection in your UK home (power blips etc...can someone do that for you), also you will require a good connection in Zakynthos.

Many people challenge dish sizes out here in Greece. I am south of Zante in Southern Peloponnese and can get excellent reception on most Sky channels (EXCEPT those transmitted on Astra 2D) with a 1.4m dish


----------



## Sarahandkostas (May 5, 2009)

karissa said:


> Hi we are thinking of moving to our villa in Zakynthos and would really like to have all the sky channels we have in the UK but without having to have a dish the size of a postcode, has anyone got, tried or heard if the slingbox is any good. Kae


Hi Karissa,

I live in Athens and have a slingbox set up at my parents home in England. I didn't set it up with the HDMI cable, which probably gives the best signal, but just the simple one. It was a bit of a nightmare to sort out at the beginning, but once I managed to get my head round the instructions, it works fine. Ok, the picture quality isn't as good as you would see at home, but at least for me I'm able to watch English television. I've also set it up with a Sky box and internet connection in England. In Greece my Internet connection is Forthnet.

I watch the television on my laptop, as that's where I set the slingbox up to play on. (You can also set it up to play from a mobile phone). I then connect my laptop to my television and can watch it from there. There is a small delay in the viewing, but not too bad. The Grocer is right, it depends on your Internet connection. It also depends on which cable you set it up with in the UK. Once it works though, it's great. You can control your television in England from Greece. You have the exact same Sky remote as you do at home. 

I can't say whether a dish is best or not because I don't use mine to pick up English television. We have ours set up to receive the Greek Nova (similar to Sky) channels, and I know that in order to get English channels the dish will need to point in a different direction (opposite to the direction for Greek channels). So unless you know someone who can do that for you, it may be a bit tricky. 

I hope this helps. Feel free to ask any more questions


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Take a look at this FREE application
tiiveni.webs.com
Loads of UK & US Channels


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 24, 2010)

tpebop said:


> Take a look at this FREE application
> 
> Loads of UK & US Channels


Norton reports this application as containing threats and would not allow me to download it.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

well get rid of Norton.Or just turn it off.I have been using Tiiveni for ages & no problems


----------

